
Boeing Downplayed 737 Max Software Risks, Self-Certified Much of Plane’s Safety - scottie_m
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/boeing-downplayed-737-max-software-risks-self-certified-much-of-planes-safety/
======
nutcracker46
"Instead of dual AOA sensing, let's use one for MCAS, on each leg alternating
the one used. We can score better on weight and complexity. Beautiful -- What
could go wrong?"

Such decisions are akin to playing a lottery of death, with jackpot winners
every few months

